# Help,Help,Help for a Hymer 2001



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Planning to go through the tunnel next monday. Today a slight altercation with a lorry resulted in a broken offside wing mirror that jeopardises the plan. Not just the glass but the casting that attaches the mirror to the bracket, and the cosmetic plastic trim. Any advice about the source of a replacement, new or used, would be much appreciated.
I know MHF members are usually resourceful in term of assisting members with these problems but I think this is probably beyond quick resolution. I don't know if it helps but we were heading for Belgium


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Probably not much help - but depending on your base chassis, you should be able to get a mirror (new) from the commercial dealers)

Do you have internet access, or perhaps a base manual in the vehicle, that may give you the dealers in the EU.... that could give you addresses...

Failing that you could try the nearest Hymer dealers.... who may be able to help you out.... you said Tunnel - I'll have a quick search a moment and post it

Carol

Found these Hymer dealers:

France: 62149 Cuinchy Tel: 03 21 66 85 52

Belgium Campirama - 8501 - Heule/Kortrijk Tel: 00 32 56 35 62 58

If you can tell me base vehicle I could do a search for you...

Hope it helps...

The link to the Hymer list of Dealers is : http://www.hymer.ag/medien/pdf/1187862100-Haendler_D_2008.pdf
It gives them all for the EU

Best I can do with limited information


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Base vehicle is a fiat ducato 2.8 584 A class. And thanks for your help so far


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hymer Uk Preston have chassis number to hand.

Roy


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

...............but why would I need the chassis number?


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

When you phone for spares everything is based on your chassis number this way they can tell exacly what model you have.

Just because your Hymer was registered in 2001 does not mean it was made in 2001 could have been constructed in 2000, or even 1999 only Hymer know.


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Is this the same as the VIN Number?


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Yes I believe it is, however its also on your regristration document.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Right here are some French Dealers for Fiat Commercial - I hope from the www.fiatprofessional.fr web site..

Choisissez le Distributeur que vous souhaitez contacter :
GARAGE DU BEFFROI SA
66 RUE SADI CARNOT
62400 BETHUNE - 62
Téléphone : 03 21 01 38 99 
H M A SARL
61 AVENUE LEON BLUM B.P. 97
62968 LONGUENESSE CEDEX - 62
Téléphone : 03 21 88 86 00 
HANOT-MARIANI SAS
Z.I SUD BOULEVARD D'ARCHICOURT B.P.45
62251 HENIN BEAUMONT CEDEX - 62
Téléphone : 03 21 79 30 20 
LELEU ARTOIS

ZONE INDUSTRIELLE N° 4 AVENUE D'IMMERCOURT
62217 TILLOY LES MOFFLAINES - 62
Téléphone : 03 21 50 70 70 
SA GARAGE CATTEAU ET CIE
73 AV. DE LA LIBERATION (RN45) B.P 18
62701 BRUAY LA BUISSIERE CEDEX - 62
Téléphone : 03 91 80 03 03

The other thing there is a Fiat Camper Services Number 00 800 34281111

Also for France is 0039 02 4441 2160

Hope these help.

The Hymer number will be on your plate on the side of the van anyway, so don't worry about that....

But as it is a wing mirror, I would think any Fiat Dealer would have one, but a Hymer dealer may have one as well

The list of dealers above is for 62 area Pas De Calais....

Best of luck
Enjoy your holiday, these things always happen when you are going away... believe me, it's happened to us, before the days of the internet and MHF.

Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> Yes I believe it is, however its also on your regristration document.


Actually I think you are wrong.... it isn't the VIN number, it is to do with the Hymer Build number, but I don't think he will need it for a wing mirror, after all a wing mirror is a Fiat I would think item....

And bear in mind he is due to go through the tunnel, so no time for him to get it from Preson.... he will have to find one on the way somewhere..

Carol


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Carol, and everyone else, very and appreciated.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

The chassis number is on your reg doc and without it you wont get anywhere even in France. I know I have tried. Hymer UK could overnight it may be a little extra. Brownhills Newark also stock a large range of parts.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Just checked for taildj its only 130 miles to Newark so driveable .


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

so does anyone know does the chassis number begin ZFA , followed by numbers??


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Ok get your V5c Reg Doc, Item E down the left hand side,

VIN/Chassis/Frame No whatever that is, you will be asked to quote it.

Cheers Roy

As Carol said some people may call this a build number, but that is why parts departments need it.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

You could also try the following

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/
http://www.edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk/
http://www.dmiuk.com/

Have a look at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=317860#317860

Re overnight service.


----------

